# Parken in Landeck



## muddymartin (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man in Landeck (Start unseresAX) sein Auto kostenlos und halbwegs sicher abstellen kann?  SuFu brachte leider nichts brauchbares. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Strider (12. Mai 2010)

Wir haben letztes Jahr am Bahnhof geparkt, da gibt es einen großen kostenfreien Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (12. Mai 2010)

Das klingt gut, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Florian (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn's für ne Transalp ist:

Wir sind vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Auto bis zum letzten Rasthof vor Innsbruck und haben dort geparkt, dann mit dem Zug nach Landeck.
So konnten wir auf dem Heimweg vom Brenner zum Auto rollen.


----------



## Fette Qualle (12. Mai 2010)

oder ruf doch mal beim Tourismusverband www.tirolwest.at an, die können Dir sicher auch Tips geben


----------



## MOETER (12. Mai 2010)

@muddymartin

Werde ebenfalls  im September von Landeck starten und mache mir etwas Sorgen um das Auto. Wäre also toll wenn du die Ergebnisse deiner Recherche und Erfahrungen hier niederschreibst.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Mai 2010)

Servus!
Auf dem Parkplatz der Venetbergbahn oder am Fußballplatz.

In Tirol ist parken allgemein sicher. Wir sind hier in einem vergleichsweise sicherem Land. ... nur so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Strider (13. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe mir da am Bahnhof auch keine Sekunde sorgen um das Auto gemacht. Standen so viele rum... ist ja nicht Italien!


----------



## bergradl4 (29. Juni 2017)

Servus!
Ist der Tip von tiroler1973 mit dem Parkplatz an der Venetbergbahn und am Fussballplatz noch aktuell bzw. ist das Parken über eine Woche dort immer noch erlaubt?
Danke!


----------



## ride_hard (17. Juli 2018)

Servus, 
Geht das noch mit Parken bei der Venetbergbahn oder am Fußballplatz? Start von AlpX über 1 Woche ...
Weis das einer?


----------

